# Medicare  -  Pessary insert ( reimbursement question )



## trish.mccoy@tuomey.com (Jun 11, 2013)

would anyone be willing to share medicare's reimbursement for the A4562 code?   thank you.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just under 55.00 is what we've been reimbursed for A4562.


----------



## trish.mccoy@tuomey.com (Jun 12, 2013)

thank you so much!


----------

